# Seattle Group Rides



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I'll be in Seattle in October for a short trip (hopefully arriving the 19th and departing the 23rd or 24th). I'm looking for group rides, specifically Saturday the 20th. Also, trying to determine if the weather is reasonable for riding in October. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Check out the Cascade Bicycle Club calendar for group rides

https://cascade.org/calendar

https://cascade.org/calendar?f[0]=field_event_type:38


----------



## Peloton808 (Jun 29, 2016)

Many people ride year round here. Rarely gets too cold. 10/20 would normally get in the 50s maybe 60 if sunny. Rain is more the issue for me. It’s usually light though. Be prepared for a chance of it. Fenders are good.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Not sure what part of "Seattle" you are visiting, but riding in the city of Seattle proper is not much fun.

The suburbs and more remote country side are awesome though.

Most of the bike shop group rides are hammer fests/ leg rippers. If that is what you are looking for check out some of the local shops web pages for the schedules. 

Cascade Bicycle Club has a wide variety of rides available, from an easy, beginner cyclist, to serious hard core sessions.

The area is very hilly, so expect dinner climbing, although it's not that hard to find flatter routes if you look for the rivers and lakes.

Gravel is getting more and more popular, and there is quite a bit of that going on. I'm not sure Cascade is doing gravel rides, but it's not hard to find local rides your can join. Facebook is a decent resource for these kinds of things. 

If you provide a more specific locale, what kind of riding you are looking for, etc, I can try to get you a more specific recommendation.

I average 9k miles a year, mostly in the suburbs and rail trails, and on the local gravel rides. If you want to send me a. PM with more details, I'll have some suggestions for you...


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Finx said:


> riding in the city of Seattle proper is not much fun.


couldn't disagree more. i have a blast around the city and county.

if the op needs some in-town route tips, let me know. the bike layer of google maps is a good start.


----------

